# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  CNC Gantry full nhôm, mong các bác chỉ giáo.

## linhdt1121

Ý tưởng này em ấp ủ đã lâu mà chưa thực hiện được, mấy hôm nay hà lội mát rời nên bỏ mấy khúc nhôm ra cưa cưa, cắt cắt nay đem khoe vs các bác, mong các bác chỉ giáo thêm.
- Đầu tiên em trình bầy về mục đích - yêu cầu:
+ làm được 1 cái máy hành trình 500*600 dùng để phay nhôm và kim loại mầu.
+ Tiếp theo là ý tưởng cái máy ( do em mới đổi lap, chưa cài solid nên mượn tạm ảnh mạng).



- Xong phần thủ tục, đến đoạn em khoe hàng. Do em làm ngược đời, làm từ trên xuống dưới nên em khoe trục z trước, lúc nào xong X vs Y em khoe nốt.
+ trước tiên là mấy miếng nhôm em tìn đc trong góc nhà, sau 1 hồi cưa cưa, cât cắt em được như vầy.



Và như vầy



+ tìm tiếp trong sọt rác em bới được mấy cái này, thấy nó vừa vừa, xinh xinh em mang ra ghép thử.



+ sau 1 hồi vặn ốc thì em được như thế này.




hôm nay em mới làm đc đến đây, mai có thêm gì em lại xin khoe, mong các bác chỉ giáo nhiều.

----------


## emptyhb

Con spindle giống 2 con em vừa bán thế. Con này phay gỗ là ngon rồi.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Con spindle giống 2 con em vừa bán thế. Con này phay gỗ là ngon rồi.


vâng, cùng 1 mẹ mà bác. Nhưng con này của em nó to hơn tí tẹo, 1,1kw

----------


## Luyến

Biết kỹ thuật mà làm vậy hơi phí. Vị trí lắp ray lắp con trượt mà ko dc phay là ko ăn thua roiif .  :Mad:   :Mad:

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## hoahong102

chỗ lắp ray bác phải phay để lại gờ 1 bên để ép ray cho thẳng

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

hơn nửa tháng roài mà em chưa có gì update thêm, phần vì làm 1 mình nên lười ko chộp ảnh, phần vì làm xong mệt quá cũng chả có time mà online.
nay máy em đã nhúc nhích nên post ít ảnh " khoe" với các bác.
đầu tiên mà nhìn tổng thể cái máy.




như hình thì trục X em dùng combo, ray 15. Trục Y em dùng 2 vitme 2 bên, ray 20, toàn bộ phần khung ghép bằng nhôm hình loại 80x80.
Sau khi tạm ổn em cho chạy thử.



kết quả thì như hình:



file vẽ là 40x40, em có đo đường chéo thì nó bằng nhau luôn. như vậy chắc là X và Y tạm vuông góc.
hiện tại máy còn phần hoàn thiện, chưa đc chỉnh chu lắm, có gì các bác gạch giúp em để em xem xét lại.
cảm ơn các bác đọc bài.

----------

Bongmayquathem, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Đẹp chai dễ sợ!!!

----------


## GORLAK

Mấy con bù lon gá nguy hiểm quá

----------


## hoctap256

> Đẹp chai dễ sợ!!!


cần phải xem lại dự án thế kỷ của anh Gà thôi kkkk

----------

